# Excessive white film build up in gas unit.



## Ontario Chris (Feb 20, 2020)

Does anyone know what the effects of silicone off gassing into a fireplace are? I have two gas fireplaces with huge white soot building up and traces of high temp silicone around the burner tray. Wondering if excess silicone could be burning off and be part of the cause.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 20, 2020)

That's pretty normal, but it seems excessive. 
Are you burning Natural Gas?
What units do you have?
When were they last serviced?


----------



## Ontario Chris (Feb 21, 2020)

NG.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 21, 2020)

Manufacturer & model(s)?


----------

